# Community Participation > Mapping Challenge Suggestions >  Map Your Dream House

## Daistallia

Pretty much what it says on the tin: from a little cabin in the woods to a stately mansion to a penthouse apartment to castles in the air to Hobbit holes - wherever you dream of living, map it. Show us a dream.  :Very Happy:

----------

